# 6 month old puppy too fat?



## codog11 (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife and I just noticed that Ruby may be getting a little chunky. We re-read the puppy pamphlet from the breeder and just realized we should be giving her 1.5 cups twice a day. For some reason we thought it was two cups twice a day (plus we give her treats).

Anyway she is just over 6 months and weighs approximately 52 pounds. We want her to be leaner so we are going to start giving her 1.5 cups 2X day. Does her weight seem heavy (she really isn't a large puppy)? Do you think she'll get back to ideal weight quickly? Anything else we can do to expedite the process? I'm going to try to walk her a little longer each time we go out


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It's hard to tell without putting our hands on her.

Can you easily feel her ribs but not see them? That is the most important aspect!

Our pup is 5.5 months old and he hasn't been weighed recently, but I would venture a guess that he weighs 38 lbs. We have only recently begun to feed him a total of 3 cups per day. His legs are pretty muscular from our off leash walks that we take daily. He's definitely very trim, not rolly polly.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

You should be able to feel her ribs and there should be a bit of a tuck by her hips. If you can't easily feel her ribs and she is totally "full" figured from her shoulders to her back hips with no waistline, then most likely loosing a few pounds could benefit her.
She is young and still growing so you should see a difference within a month or so as the pounds come off.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, spirit will be 6 months old ,this week, i have to guess what he weighs, but i think, about 52, or so pounds.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

My guy is 5 months and 1 week and is 46lbs. And a bit rolly polly...haha...I think walking longer is a great idea and that is what I am doing.

I also think maybe they will thin out as they grow...they are still puppies.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Puppies weight will vary greatly over the first year, skinny then fat, then skinny then fat... However the advice of hands on feeling the ribs without much pressure, and seeing a slight tuck are good guidelines. Pups burn a lot of calories growing up so don't get "too" obsessed with weight at this point. 

That being said, around 6 months, their growth push slows. They are still growing but you won't necessarily notice it as much, it is much mores subtle and slow. So now is the time to make sure your pup does not get over fed. If you feed like you did at the beginning, you may get a 'heftier' pup. However they still need plenty of nutrition and calories because they are still developing. 

Over weight pups do happen and are not a good thing. It is much harder on growing bones/joints to have too much to bear. It is hard for humans to be critical of their dogs, but take a careful feel. If you can't decide, talk to your vet.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My guy weighed 54 lbs. at 6.5 months and he wasn't fat but it's hard to tell without seeing or feeling your pup.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

have you asked your vet yet? since i thought my pup was also to fat for 2 months old (now 6 months old) we just asked him and he told us that she was fine and asked questions.....honestly my pups mom was the runt of her litter and was short and thin and looked like maybe 50 Ib at the most but my vet told me that my pup would prob weigh 64 Ib.


----------



## eyeswideclosed (Nov 1, 2010)

You should feel the ribs. She's probably fine, my puppy goes from chunky/lean/fat/chunky because he's growing so fast! I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## codog11 (Sep 28, 2010)

eyeswideclosed said:


> You should feel the ribs. She's probably fine, my puppy goes from chunky/lean/fat/chunky because he's growing so fast! I wouldn't worry about it!


After a mild fall, it is starting to get cold fast. Probably just her winter coat.

Which not to change the subject, but her fur is so curly (especially over her back end). No matter how much I brush it it won't stay straight. Probably what is making her look so fat.


----------

